# Guitarra electrica con zumbido



## rastone1993 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hola amigos, tengo una guitarra tipo stratocaster,
tiene el maldito problema de el zumbido en el ampli...
ya pense que era tema de Tierra, pero lo que me llamo recién la atención
fue que el zubido lo hace cuando selecciono que funcione una pastilla sola.
El switch tiene 5 posiciones: P1/P1-p2/p2/p2-p3/p3

y el zumbido lo hace cuando utilizo la posicion de una pastilla sola, en cambio 
cuando utilizo p1-p2  o  p2-p3  no lo hace....
a que se puede deber?
como lo puedo reparar? saludos


----------



## Nimer (Jul 10, 2010)

rastone1993 dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo una guitarra tipo stratocaster,
> tiene el maldito problema de el zumbido en el ampli...
> ya pense que era tema de Tierra, pero lo que me llamo recién la atención
> fue que el zubido lo hace cuando selecciono que funcione una pastilla sola.
> ...



El problema no está en el amplificador, sino en la guitarra.
Por lo que tengo entendido, las guitarras "baratas" suelen tener estos problemas. Y también, hasta donde se, es por la calidad del micrófono. No sé si es posible solucionar ese problema.

Qué guitarra es?


----------



## rastone1993 (Jul 10, 2010)

es una sx Satratocaster vintage series, me dijieron que es lo mejor dentro de las económicas...
aunque yo usó en realidad una Ibanez silver cadet, qiero arreglar esta, porque además me gusta el sonido.

Lo que me llamó la atención es que este zumbido aparece sólo cuando uso una sola pastilla...

Algún capaccitor j*****do?


----------



## Nimer (Jul 10, 2010)

rastone1993 dijo:


> es una sx Satratocaster vintage series, me dijieron que es lo mejor dentro de las económicas...
> aunque yo usó en realidad una Ibanez silver cadet, qiero arreglar esta, porque además me gusta el sonido.
> 
> Lo que me llamó la atención es que este zumbido aparece sólo cuando uso una sola pastilla...
> ...



Alguna vez me dieron la explicación de por qué.. Pero me parece que el asunto se reducía a la calidad de los componentes. (micrófonos).

Más que eso no puedo decirte, porque no soy entendido en guitarras desarmadas. 

Con respecto a la SX, antes podía ser que sean lo mejorcito de las económicas.. Pero ahora creo que la calidad de las económicas, andan todas muy parecidas. Todas de china, y todas iguales. Pero una Strato algo más decente, ya es una Squier.. Aunque no sé cuanta diferencia pudiste haber hecho entre una y otra.

Saludos!


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 10, 2010)

te fijaste si la masa de la pastilla uno esta conectada? puede ser que se haya desconectado


----------



## oswaldosolano (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola amigo rastone: yo he tenido ese problema en guitarras como te dicen más arriba baratas, pero se logra mejorar mucho ese ruido apantallándolas , lo hice con una telecaster y funciono bien 
te paso el enlace para que leas como hacerlo:
http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/psst/shielding-strato.htm


----------



## rastone1993 (Jul 13, 2010)

gracias lo probaré.después te cuento


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Jul 14, 2010)

Deja de zumbar cuando tocas las cuerdas (poniendoles un dedo encima, no haciendolas sonar  ) o zumba siempre?

Si zumba solo cuando no estas tocando las cuerdas, seguramente es problema de apantallamiento, si zumba siempre ya es problema de los componentes electricos, ahi si tienes que darle una cheecada a todo y quizas cambiar algo, no se realmente que tan  buenas o malas sean esas guitarras, en mi vida habia escuchado de esa compañia


----------



## rastone1993 (Jul 14, 2010)

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Deja de zumbar cuando tocas las cuerdas (poniendoles un dedo encima, no haciendolas sonar  ) o zumba siempre?
> 
> Si zumba solo cuando no estas tocando las cuerdas, seguramente es problema de apantallamiento, si zumba siempre ya es problema de los componentes electricos, ahi si tienes que darle una cheecada a todo y quizas cambiar algo, no se realmente que tan  buenas o malas sean esas guitarras, en mi vida habia escuchado de esa compañia



mas arriba lo explico...
solo cuando seleciono 2 pastillas juntas zumba....
y cuando toco una cuerda se rebaja el zumbido!

saludos


----------



## Juanlulo (Sep 10, 2010)

La masa de la primera pastilla se te ha  soltado en el interior y/o el conmutador de pastillas tambien conmuta la tuerra, cosa rara, y esta defectuoso ese contacto. repasa las soldaduras de masa en el interior. Si con un cable puenteas la carcasa de la 1 pastilla y el exterior del jack de entrada y se quita, ya es seguro.
Un saludo


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 26, 2010)

¿dices que solo zumba si activas una única pastilla?

ya dijiste que es barata, si es Stratocaster estilo vintage supongo seria con tres pastillas Single Coil, las pastillas de las guitarra son propensas a recibir interferencias electromagnéticas, las single tienen un zumbido que solo se remueve en pastillas de alta calidad, si se silencia el sonido cuando se activan dos es posible que la pastilla media este en polaridad inversa y cuando se activen las dos funcionen como Humbucker que gracias a la polaridad inversa anulan los sonidos de frecuencias iguales que ingresan a ambas eliminando los zumbidos, la única opción es intentar blindar la guitarra usando placas de cobre y/o aluminio conectadas a masa para intentar reducir las interferencias lo mínimo posible.

La mía es con Humbucker y ningún zumbidito le entra y eso que no esta blindada y era la más barata de la tienda.


----------



## rastone1993 (Oct 27, 2010)

gracias nuyel, voy a intentarlo...
además, podría potear las pastillas...

todo esto sacado de pisotones.com


----------

